# Dead Snow 2 3D (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nazi zombies in 3D? Sure, why not - everything else is...... 

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=14930


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I still haven't seen the first one yet.


----------



## Nick Nefarious (May 5, 2010)

The first one was good for the gore factor alone. The makers are obviously horror fans complete with injecting genre references into the script. I liked it. 3D might be even more fun. I think the Scandinavians should keep making horror flicks.


----------

